# Red Hair Algae



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have been getting some red hair alage on my sand lately. What causes this and is there a way to limit or eliminate it. I have just been scooping it out of my tank for now but would like to eliminate it all together


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Get bigger Clean Up Crew, most will mow it down for you before it gets unsightly.
Then theres always the, whats your phospahte reading? And how old are your lamps. These 2 items alone can cause this.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Are sure it's algae and not red cyano? If it's cyno, nothing will eat it. You would need to reduce your nutrients (nitrates and phosphates) doing water changes, try and syphon as much of it out with the WC. Also, increase the flow across the sand bed can help. If none of this works there is a product I have used

Ultralife Reef Red Slime Remover - 1800PetSupplies.com

it was effective at removing it


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yea nothing eats it, but these guys......
Astraea Turbo Snail
Banded Trochus Snail
Spiny Star Astraea Snail


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

If indeed it is Cyanobacteria, and NOT red hair algae.........no creature that I have used in 20 years hasn't touched Cyanobacteria.


----------

